# Megatron TMK2601



## Willybomb (Feb 18, 2019)

This is my 3x Octagon build, using 3 custom eeproms to have a board each dedicated to reverb, delays, and effects.  The reverb and effect boards have switches to access the onboard FV-1 patches.

Bit of fun, I've since sold it.  Possibly too many options for me...


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 18, 2019)

Looks awesome, what do the bank buttons do?  Thanks for sharing, pretty amazing pedal, you can definitely explore effects with that.


----------



## Willybomb (Feb 18, 2019)

They access the default FV-1 programs instead of the eeprom patches on the outside two octagons.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Feb 18, 2019)

Holy Hell. I can't even. Sweet build.


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Feb 23, 2019)

Where do you get those DPDT 'bank' switches? Those look like they'd be a great alternative to a toggle switch if space / clearances were limited.


----------



## Willybomb (Feb 23, 2019)

Alchemy Audio said:


> Where do you get those DPDT 'bank' switches? Those look like they'd be a great alternative to a toggle switch if space / clearances were limited.


They're these one from Jaycar (an Australian electronics store).






						Round Rocker Switch - Red Actuator | Jaycar Electronics
					

SWITCH ROCKER RND MNT RED ACT 6A@250V




					www.jaycar.com.au
				




They work in this case because they're not particularly high so they don't foul anything when you step on a footswitch, but they are quite large in reality, think arcade button size (maybe a touch smaller).


----------



## Alchemy Audio (Feb 24, 2019)

Willybomb said:


> They're these one from Jaycar (an Australian electronics store).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! The required hole size appears similar to the 3PDT, correct?


----------



## zgrav (Feb 24, 2019)

very neat layout on the wiring.  what did you do to wire in the bank switches to tap the default programs in the FV1?


----------



## Willybomb (Feb 24, 2019)

zgrav said:


> very neat layout on the wiring.  what did you do to wire in the bank switches to tap the default programs in the FV1?



You send pin 13 of the FV-1 to ground, iirc.  There's a 10k at the base of the eeprom that I socketed, ran to the switch, and back again.  The switch goes to ground, or to the 10k back to the eeprom.



Alchemy Audio said:


> Thanks for that! The required hole size appears similar to the 3PDT, correct?


It's 18mm, so a bit bigger I think.  Here's the unfinished box.


----------

